# Hello!!!:)



## cskidmore (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi, I am Caprice.  Glad to be here.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 23, 2012)

cskidmore, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Apr 24, 2012)

Welcome to the best forum on the net.....at least that is my personal opinion.Its not filled with a bunch of garbage and everyone here seems to be tight nit once your in and contribute enough.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 25, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------

